# 학교 갈 때마다 돈 뺏기지 말라고 같이 가줘요



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I came across this sentence on the Facebook page, Humans of Seoul:

“매일 아침 학교갈 때 마다 저 돈 같은거 뺏기지 말라고 제 손 잡고 같이 가줘요.”
(a little sister talking about her older sister)

I learned before, thanks for your help that 다고/라고 can mean "because" but here it 라고 seems to mean "so that." Is this right? 

"Every morning when I go to school, my sister holds my hand and walks with me so that bullies don't take my money away."

If that is the case how is it different from 저 돈 같은 거 뺏기지 않도록/ 않게 같이 가줘요??

Can you think of any other instances that 다고/라고 is used in this context? I don't quite get it. >< 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## dhchong

Yes, it means 'so that'.

There's difference in meaning between '다고' and '라고' .

 In 'A다고 B.' , A serves as base or reason for B.

      ex) 돈이 많다고 더 행복한 것은 아냐.

 Sometimes, it can be transformed to '라고' for phonic purpose.

      ex) 당신이 잘 먹는 거라고 일부러 만든 거예요.

In  'A라고 B.' , A serves as purpose or goal of B.
    ex) 이게 다 너 잘되라고 하는 소리야.
           좋은 꿈 꾸라고 손 잡고 자 줄게.

If that is the case how is it different from 저 돈 같은 거 뺏기지 않도록/ 않게 같이 가줘요??
   -> No difference in meaning.


----------



## 82riceballs

Oh wow thanks for your examples and explanations! It is all clear now

Just one more point of clarification-

Do the following have different nuances? Is there a reason this child used 말라고 instead of 않게? 

저 돈 같은거 뺏기지 말라고 제 손 잡고 같이 가줘요
저 돈 같은거 뺏기지 않도록/ 않게 손 잡고 같이 가줘요

In the case of 니가 공부 안 한다고 엄마가 화났어 vs 니가 공부 안 해서 얼엄마가 화났어, the difference was that 다고 version put a bigger emphasis on 니가 공부 안 한다 then the 해서 version.


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I learned before, thanks for your help that 다고/라고 can mean "because" but here it 라고 seems to mean "so that." Is this right?


 I think you are correct.



82riceballs said:


> If that is the case how is it different from 저 돈 같은 거 뺏기지 않도록/ 않게 같이 가줘요??


 They mean the same thing. 



82riceballs said:


> Can you think of any other instances that 다고/라고 is used in this context?


자신감있게 말하라고 엄마는 나를 웅변학원에 보내셨다. My mom had me go to speech training school so that I could speak confidently.


----------



## dhchong

In my personal feeling, it heard more cute to say '말라고' than '않게'.  But practiclly I find no difference between  '말라고' and '않게'


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> Do the following have different nuances? Is there a reason this child used 말라고 instead of 않게?
> 
> 저 돈 같은거 뺏기지 말라고 제 손 잡고 같이 가줘요
> 저 돈 같은거 뺏기지 않도록/ 않게 손 잡고 같이 가줘요


 Kids tend to use 말라고 in speech in place of 않도록/않게. If they use 않도록/않게, I'd think inside that they have a higher level of Korean vocabulary than that of their peers.


----------

